# another Flying Ace gone cheap



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2008)

well I was kind of quiet on this one just in case someone wanted it or in case I decided to pick it up myself which is what i decided to do. I always thought of the Flying Ace as a very rare Huffman bike. I always thought they should command a fairly stiff price and attract some attention. I was surprised when Mike picked his up for around $200 and now I picked this one up for around the same. no one else even bid! on either one!! what's wrong with them? are they really not that desireable? I know they are very rare. whatever the reason I personally am glad that I'm the only one who seems to love them. here are the photos from the auction.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's the catalog


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 6, 2008)

Great steal. I missed the auction. I agree they are very rare. I have only seen a hand full of them since I have been collecting, not very many survivors. My only guess is they are less desirable because they were sort of a plain jane bike compared to a lot of the other Huffman's. Good luck on finding a chain guard and the correct head badge. Here's a picture of mine. It needs a total resto but I do have all the correct parts except for the seat pinch bolt.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 6, 2008)

Is that a Warrior head badge?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks for the photo of your bike! I'm guessing the head badge is original as that is the 1939 Firestone badge. in 1938 and earlier the badge had a similar archer but had the Fleetwood name through 1937 and Firestone Fleetwood in 1938, and later badges did away with the archer completely. it would be unlikely that this bike would have ended up with a 1939 Firestone badge completely by chance over the years. it is clear by the age of the repaint that this badge has been with the bike for many years and not added recently by a collector trying to get it back together. I'm curious to see if it serials earlier than the known ones in the serial list or just where it falls.as to your question this is not the same badge as the Warrior, though the Warrior badge has an indian in much the same pose. it is rough but I think it should be solid enough to work with. I know what you are talking about as regards the chainguard, remember I have a Firestone SS and a Firestone Twinflex which both take that same guard! I guess I should look into re-popping them 
Scott


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 6, 2008)

My bad, I assumed all Flying Aces' had this badge.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2008)

you're right they all should and I thought they all did but this one makes me think. what are the odds that it was changed? I guess it's possible, maybe I should be sceptical about it but for some reason I'm inclined to think this one came this way. I kind of like the Flying Ace badge better especially since I already have a bike badged with this badge. tell me honestly do you think this badge has simply been changed? I used to think more black and white until I saw bikes like Marc Pfisterers Firestone Twin Flex with it's Huffman paint job and crows beak chain guard. maybe I'll find something more when the bike actually arrives. maybe there will be some original paint stuck to the back of the badge which will make it all clear. I am surprised at how many people have one that they kind of keep quiet until something comes up then they mention it like it is no big deal. I think these are great looking rare bikes and everyone who has one should be very proud of theirs. you should post your serial on the serial project post to help fill out the list. again thanks for the photos of yours, I have photos of several of them and it all helps document them. did you see the post I started about restoring Mikes Flying ace? I should go over and get him going on it and get it finished! I'll get better photos of mine when it comes.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2008)

I took a photo of my Warrior badge.
Scott


----------



## akikuro (Jul 7, 2008)

Great buy. I thought the selling price would be over 300.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 8, 2008)

...hahahaha...grreaat buy scott!
i hoped that you saved this beauty...keep us updated with this new project!


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 20, 2008)

Did colson make a flying ace?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-BICYCLE-vintage-Firestone-Flying-Ace-mans-bike_W0QQitemZ160261689768QQihZ006QQcategoryZ156524QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe 




Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2008)

I was rather surprised to see it going for so much. they are nice looking bikes, I wouldn't mind having one. by the way the ad is from 1941-42. the bike is made by Colson.
Scott


----------



## suhrsc (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone ever see a "racing ace"


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 23, 2008)

*Allright!!!!*

Ok, I haven't been on here in a few days I have been watching though! 

This little picture has got my wheels spinnin Nice Photoshop job!!!

You must be tainted by the RAT ROD BIKES site...  I love it!!! 

I have just enough extra parts to make this HE HE HE...

Keep up the custom Photo Tweekin!!!

J...


----------



## suhrsc (Jul 23, 2008)

haha, ya caught me!  
   no "rat rod" influence here though.....

board track motorcycle really....
   i used to build custom BMX bicycle frames.....im considering trying to just build a frame like this (if the pedals dont hit the ground), 
then assemble it with all old parts 
my jig is large enough to support it so we'll see!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 23, 2008)

*Nice!*

Your killin me!!

You need to check out the www.ratrodbikes.com

Just don't forget us here.... But their are quite a few of us on there 

Awesome logo too...

I have cars as well... type in www.myspace.com/wererod

J...


----------



## suhrsc (Jul 23, 2008)

cool, mine is myspace.com/suhrsc or www.suhrsc.com
guess we're getting off track from the "flying ace", sorry everyone

i'll check out the rat rod site...ive been on it but never gave it much attention due to the name
  rat rod is considered a derogatory term in the period correct hotrod/custom world so i thought maybe it was the same in the bikes  

i wish i had the money to buy all the parts to build this bike now....that stuff add's up on e-bay real quick sticking with skip tooth era parts!  

Zach


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 23, 2008)

*Crank!*

A couple of friends of mine own Dirt Brothers I helped a little bit...


If you put a 6" crank and a smaller sprocket plus some gearing No Problem

and use girls pedals they are shorter so you won't launch in a turn...:eek: 

I have been thinking a Boardtracker for years, but I have too many projects 

J...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 23, 2008)

*Same Subject...*

It's all good a lot of people on here like all things old and collectible... this is a cool message board for that... not too many strict people on here but to finish up I checked out your work and I have seen your work on the Hamb as and I have some mags you were in I must say I AM NOT WORTHY!!! :o 

You have a great eye for design!

The term RATROD is used too much for a custom or old style... that gos with other names people put on styles and objects even music it's all BS  

If you paint something Flat Black it is RatRod....NOT!:eek:

Your metal skills could be put to work on here we ALL need straightening and fixin on here maybe trade for the parts you need...

I did check out Fleetwoods Ace closely Jr. had to peel my fingers off of it looks pretty correct as far as 75% ... LUUUUCKY....

J...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 26, 2008)

some new photos of my Flying Ace:









the suspense is killing me!!



want to see the serial look at the update in the serial project, don't care? I understand some people don't like Ice Cream either. 
Scott


----------

